# Would this team win anything in Europe??



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

PG: JR Holden
SG: Dusan Vukcevic
SF: Antonis Fotsis
PF: Mirsad Turkcan
C: Dragan Tarlac

coach: Imbroda

what do you think????



...and no, it isn't a meaningless thread... it just has a ' deep meaning'


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Hmmmmm, probably not! 


At least Fotsis and Tarlac have won something, whereas the rest (and especially Jahovic) will never win anything..........

I would put Reneses in the place of Imroda....


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

whats the deep meaning of the thread ?

is this Real Madrids lineup for next year?


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> PG: JR Holden
> SG: Dusan Vukcevic
> SF: Antonis Fotsis
> ...


they would win lots of cash ...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Would this team win anything in Europe??*



> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> they would win lots of cash ...


That's it! I'd add Herreros to this Losers BC... it's curious that most of the losers play or have played for Real Madrid. Fotsis has won things with Panathinaikos but he wasn't the main player, and that's the worst, because he has quality for being a star,but..

I imagine this team in the final minutes of a Final 4... Holden ballhoging, Vukcevic shooting bricks and doing wrong fouls, Fotsis dissapeared of the game, Turkcan playing for the other team, and Tarlac in the WC of the locker room


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> PG: JR Holden
> SG: Dusan Vukcevic
> SF: Antonis Fotsis
> ...


one thing is for sure. its the most overrated team in Europe.
Holden is a bad player, he's really quick but nothing more.
he score like 15 ppg because he take half of his team' shots. he doesnt have responsibility, he's the last pg i'd take to my team.

Turkcan's got a really big mouth, he's a trouble-maker and he disappears in crucial moments.

Fotsis, i used to think he's that good but he's not. and anyone watched him playing for Real Madrid this season can now understand why a team like Panathinaikos has agreed to let him go that easily..

Tarlac.. he just past it, and Vuckevic is a disaster when he doesnt start well. he'll ruin your game.. just like he ruined Siena's game in Tel Aviv last week.

All of those players' got double nationalities.. just btw.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Would this team win anything in Europe??*



> Originally posted by <b>Milos</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that they have a "double-nationality" . Could you tell me what nationalities it is? And could you tell me what you imply exactly saying this :



> All of those players' got double nationalities.. just btw.


thanks.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Fotsis does not have double nationality. All the other's do have though:

Holden: USA/Russia
Tarlac: S&M/Greece
Vucsevic: S&M/Greece
Yahovic: S&M/Turkey


As for Fotsis, he is just goddamn lazy. Had he worked he would have been a very good player, but he didn't and he won't. That's what all of his coaches have said in the past. Such a terrible waste.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Good team. Really. A suggestion, please replace Dusan Vukcevic (who is not a key player) with Carlton Myers... the King of Loosers...


----------

